# Autotrail Tracker: Grey water in shower tray



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

A friend has a 2007 Tracker bought used.

When his grey tank is full the waste comes up in the shower tray.

I seem to remember this problem being discussed before, but can't find the posts.

Anyone had this happen and know the fix?

My friend thinks that it may be because of the run of the pipework but is not sure yet.

He is capable of modifications if necessary having built his own 'vans previously.

Is there a vent or hidden overflow on the tank?.or is this a 'generic' 'Tracker' problem perhaps?

Any info. appreciated.

Harvey


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Harvey

I vaguely remember a thread about two years ago, and have had a quick look but without success.

I think the conclusion was that it happens with a lot of vans, so don't let the waste tank get overfull. :roll: 

I don't think anyone suggested an easy way around it - and it may have been posted in one of those forums which self destruct after a period.
Dave


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

The problem is that the pipes from the kitchen sink, toilet cubicle sink and shower tray all go into a smaller bore pipe which then has to run the length of the van forwards to the waste tank. If you park on a slight downhill slope it will help the water run away.
A better fix, although a bit fiddly is to replace the pipe from where all the outlet pipes meet with a larger smooth bore pipe (original is ridged) or even more work would be to put spacers between the pipe and the floor going thicker towards the front, then make a new opening in the tank for the pipe, sealing off the original hole. It is not a ventilation problem, just poor design.
Appears on a number of vans. The slow drainage from the sinks is also due to the same problem.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> Unlike the surface world, food in caves tends to be scarce. Without sunlight, plants can't grow. This tends to limit true cave-adapted species to small aquatic organisms and insects. Food is typically carried into caves by either active streams or small openings that let organic material wash into the cave.


Has to be carried in from outside. with the "additives" in our tap water, this hopefully should not be the case.

Visit Dan-yr-Ogof show caves in Wales the only sign of anything growing is around the lights. Of course there may be microscopic growth in there and in the water, but do you know where or how pure the tap water is from a site tap?
On a recent visit to Scotland we stayed at a site where the water was green and mosquitoes were everywhere around it.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

DJP said:


> Appears on a number of vans. The slow drainage from the sinks is also due to the same problem.


Do you mean on a number of Autotrail models, or 'vans in general? Don;t have any problems in that area in my Autocruise.

I think that your 10.30 post may just be in the wrong place DJP ....... 

Harvey


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> I think that your 10.30 post may just be in the wrong place DJP .......


Hi Harvey

Bit like your water!! Sorry, I had a senior moment at 10.30 :roll:

I was referring to Autotrail models and my experiences of them.


----------

